# What's This Then?  (sherline)



## AR1911 (Jul 4, 2015)

I bought a ton of cool Sherline stuff at an estate sale this week.  
Among them is this:



The graduated collar behind the chuck reads 0-90-0-90-0
The graduated collar on the pivot mount has 0-90.
Both collars lock
The chuck is 2-jaw, will hold round and square shanks
OAL is about 8 inches.

Not sure what it is, but my best guess is a tool sharpener, for endmills.
Anyone know for sure?


----------



## kd4gij (Jul 4, 2015)

looks home made. probly for sharping endmills and or drill bits.


----------



## AR1911 (Jul 4, 2015)

I figured it was shop-made, but I have seen worse come from factories. And the dials don't look like hand-stamped. I think the characters are laser-etched.


----------



## kvt (Jul 4, 2015)

Does not look bad,  I'm sure you can find a use for it,  As another sherline owner,  What else did you get.   (if you come up with extra let me know).


----------



## AR1911 (Jul 5, 2015)

Actually, I got some nice goodies at a great deal.  The only thing I probably won't need is that lathe spindle handwheel and a NIB MicroMark 3" rotary table (not pictured)


----------



## hvontres (Jul 5, 2015)

Wow, that has to be the world's cutest tool post grinder


----------



## bpratl (Jul 5, 2015)

I looks like the previous owner was making precision clock parts or fishing reels.
Definitely very nice machine work. Bob


----------



## AR1911 (Jul 5, 2015)

I always wonder about the people whose estate is being sold. This guy (or woman?) had many many interests. Lots of high-end photography gear. Specialized printing equipment. Powder coat and welding. Clasp knives. RC airplanes, lots of NIB engines. Reloading equipment, though I saw no firearms (relatives got them?).
   Sherline lathe and mill with ALL the accessories, mostly unused, or else very well cared for.  I could not figure out what he was making with them, except for some ink pens.
  The house was packed with neat things. This was a very interesting person.
   I spent about $500 there, could have easily spent twice that.


----------



## kvt (Jul 5, 2015)

They all look nice,  I know the swivel table for the vice is nice,   And I use my rotary table on the 90 degree setup a bit,   (wish I had the second rotary table so I did not have to move it all the time),  The head stock extender works nice and give more clearance,  but what is that in the wooden box.   almost looks like clamps of some type.   The spindle handle,  Not sure what you would use it for, unless you had a way to put a degree wheel or something on the spindle.  
Some people take better care of stuff than others,   Then some people want more for the used than what you pay for the new stuff.  But it looks like you did good.


----------



## AR1911 (Jul 5, 2015)

I have a CNC mill but no lathe, so the spindle knob is of no use. I picked it up thinking it would work on one of my other projects, but I don't think it will.

The items in the wood box is a step clamp hold-down kit. Generic. I think I got everything for 50% or less on average. For example, the rotary table, chuck and 90-deg bracket total $510 on the Sherline site. I offered $100 which was accepted.  

I did go a little overboard, but this was really well-made tooling that will make my mill a lot more versatile.  I'll be selling off some other tooling to make up for my excess.


----------



## Karl Siefert (Sep 1, 2015)

AR1911 said:


> I bought a ton of cool Sherline stuff at an estate sale this week.
> Among them is this:
> View attachment 106783
> 
> ...



Sorry this is so late but I just discovered this posting.  Don't know for sure, but the chuck that holds round or square shanks says to me that it's for taps.  The 0-90-0-90 dial could be used for two flute or four flute taps to position them for sharpening.  The 0-90 base dial could be used to set the taper for sharpening.
Karl


----------



## kd4gij (Sep 1, 2015)

AR1911 said:


> I always wonder about the people whose estate is being sold. This guy (or woman?) had many many interests. Lots of high-end photography gear. Specialized printing equipment. Powder coat and welding. Clasp knives. RC airplanes, lots of NIB engines. Reloading equipment, *though I saw no firearms* (relatives got them?).
> Sherline lathe and mill with ALL the accessories, mostly unused, or else very well cared for.  I could not figure out what he was making with them, except for some ink pens.
> The house was packed with neat things. This was a very interesting person.
> I spent about $500 there, could have easily spent twice that.




 Most places now days, You have to ask about firearms. As you aren't supposed to have them in plain site at sales.


----------



## AR1911 (Sep 1, 2015)

Karl,
  That sure makes sense. I don't know why anyone would go to that much trouble to sharpen a tap though. Any tap that would fit in this fixture is probably <$5.


----------



## AR1911 (Sep 1, 2015)

"Most places now days, You have to ask about firearms. As you aren't supposed to have them in plain site at sales."

Don't know about Florida, but here in Texas it's no big deal. Lots of estate sales have guns.  ButI think many of the estate sale companies prefer not to include them when they manage a sale. I figure they probably outsource that by recommending a friendly FFL to put them on Gun Broker.  That's what I'd do.


----------



## Bill C. (Sep 1, 2015)

Looks like a Lathe and a dividing head to me.  A small one for sure.

One of my distant cousins estate was sold about a year ago. Part of it was a machine shop with CNC equipment. I don't know what he had, I was never in it.  His children I am sure undersold a lot because they didn't know what the tools were.


----------



## Karl Siefert (Sep 1, 2015)

AR1911 said:


> Karl,
> That sure makes sense. I don't know why anyone would go to that much trouble to sharpen a tap though. Any tap that would fit in this fixture is probably <$5.



I can't agree more, but the abilities of this tool to index in two or four positions  would point to a tap or a mill.  Perhaps it could be used to make a small  mill or tap that is custom-sized.  Make the tool on a lathe and flute it (is that a verb?) on this devise, and then harden it.


----------

